# Phone Settings No Longer Work - Dealer Wants $105 to Diagnose!!



## Italia476 (Jan 5, 2016)

Apparently the Chevy Cruze is known to have this issue where the phone settings (and thus, Bluetooth) stop working. When I click on "Phone Settings" is says "Not Available" and I can't access any portion of the settings. 

My car is sitting at the Chevy dealership as we speak and the dealer wants $105 just to diagnose the issue! PowerTrain is still under warranty but the rest of the car is not. 

Does anyone have any suggestions how to fix this issue, or even how to work with the dealership? (Who, btw, had a rep that, when I questioned the $105, rudely said to me "the technicians have to get paid somehow, they don't work for free". I'm all for the techs getting paid their due - they probably don't get paid enough! But there was no need for that remark.)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree that the charge sounds ludicrous, but the techs do have to get paid. Now, if they can't find anything and it still doesn't work they shouldn't charge you, especially if you can demonstrate the problem to them. If they find it and you have them repair it the charge should be consumed in the repair. In the US, I would guess the On-Star module since that's where the Bluetooth phone interface is located. I'm not sure which module it's in in the European Cruze.


----------



## Italia476 (Jan 5, 2016)

Totally on agree on the techs getting paid. $105 is extravagant though. (And yes, they'll apply that cost to the repairs.) I've heard there's a software update with On-Star that may be the fix but I think only the dealership can do that. Doesn't sound like a $105 cost though.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Dealer near me as $175 per Hour labor rates (on par with other dealerships here locally) so the $105 diagnostic fee doesn't sound out of line. That's for people that go in to get it checked out then decide not to have it fixed at all...covers the time spent. Its usually applied as was mentioned towards the actual repairs.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

As a wild guess, you could disconnect the battery for awhile. That would reboot everything in the car and then maybe it would start talking again. Otherwise, you're probably looking at the $105 diagnostic fee. You could run into an issue that the module with the Bluetooth has gone bad, that would be even more money.


----------

